

Angels asking for control - l0stman
http://startuplawyer.com/startup-issues/angels-asking-for-control?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thestartuplawyer+%28The+Startup+Lawyer%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
bediger
Isn't God going to be a little upset about that?

